# Dakota Country Magazine



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

After another great testimony by Bill Mitzel of Dakota Country, I want to make sure everyone is aware that isn't subscribers.

This is a magazine that looks out for our future ( not to mention it's my favorite magazine period ), not many businesses that are willing to stick out there neck for it these days...so for that I have nothing but praise for Dakota Country.

http://www.dakotacountrymagazine.com/

:beer:


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

Can any one tell me why Bill M. hates guides and Outfitters, yet his own Son is a guide and lots of his Mag. customers are guides and sell hunts. I checked 2002 ND Guide List and Jon M. is listed. I ran into him on the river one time 2 years ago and he was guiding 2 clients from down south. Just would like to know what's up?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I don't think he hates guides - I believe he is like alot of us - he has expirenced the truely great parts of ND Outdoors & has written about it for many years.

& just hates to see ND become a overly commercialized State like so many others.

Being a guide is not a evil thing - it's just when they try to manipulate & control more than their share (For profit) & try to make so many others that don't hunt - think they are doing what is best for ND

- It is only a recent thing, that Freelance hunters have woke up & are trying to learn how to play their game. That many want to do what they can to let Freelance hunters try to catch up & maybe even (make better) what well over 90% that participate, want to see happen.


----------



## HuntnLab (Jan 24, 2003)

Dakota county is a really great magazine, I look forward to it every month. I would highly recommend it to anyone who loves to hunt and fish in ND.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Telling the the true story must be costing Bill a huge amount of money. I was not a subscriber in the past. I will be ordering the magazine today with the intenion of subscibing for life. Its a great magazine and the least I can do for the business.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Having know Bill since the start of his magaizine and having fished with him, I am not surprised by his testimony, His outlook is fundamental to the core of what the magizine is about. It may cost him some advertising dollars and a place to hunt, but right is right.

Ron


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I'm ordering the magazine first thing Monday morning. By the way the 18 year old had prior permission from his school's administration as a great way to experience the ND legislature first hand. He also has a 4.0 grade point average this year as a senior besides hunting and fishing any chance he gets.


----------



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

I too really enjoy Dakota Country. My point is how sincere is Mr. Mitzel when his kid is a guide. Jon is a big part of the Mag. and he is a 6 year established outfitter. Sounds like most of Mr. Mitzel's testimony was based on the commercialization of ND. Selling magazines that promote fishing and hunting in the Dakota's are not a clear cut version of commercial use of wildlife, or selling ads that promote guide services and resorts. But having guides write articles, having guides as major players of the production of the magazine makes me wonder if Mr. Mitzel is using this debate to make him look good to the average sportsman, yet on the other side take $ from buisness side. Looks to me like he is trying to eat his cake. Some times I wonder if we didnt have these magazines telling the world how great our hunting and fishing is if we would not have these problems. Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## economics 101 (Jan 30, 2003)

ND Gander,

Sounds like you hit a nail. Man who speak from both sides speaks no truth. Good points.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Econ 101

What you are missing is that he hs stepped up to the plate, and stated his reasons for that give him credit. He is a business owner and may face economic lost for his views so I challenge you to put up a sign in your business so that when us free lance hunters that you do not support will know who you are and what you stood for we can then make the desicion to patronize your business or not.

You have the luxary of a screen name to hide behind he chose not to. I will be changing my screen name to refect my name for these reasons soon so I will walk the walk.

Ron


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I believe he is mostly a fishing guide. -

& at least they have to compete on the same playing field - But if they could they would lease evey bit of water in the State.

But that is the big difference - they can't

I don't think anyone should be able to lease land for hunting either -& Corporate hunting Guides should be banned-

this is now bordering on becoming a personal attack - Want more answers call Bill - he will talk to anyone.


----------



## northwind (Feb 8, 2003)

That's a good one on this site, defend someone from a personal attack. I don't recall anyone suggesting to give Mr. Scheel's a call to defend himself.

Oh well, we have gotten this magazine for about 2 1/2 years now and it is interesting you want to split the guides into good guides and bad guides. Or is it just that if they mainly guide fishing they are alright. Do you ever wonder why you are so divided?

Anyway check out the full page ad next to the Dakota Trails by Mr. Mitzel. This is one of the single best sites for the answers to many hunting questions. One of our buddies is negotiating a lease found here and we've got a couple guys looking into waterfowl hunting. I think 2 guys are trying to get a group together to buy one of the farms or ranches listed. What a great magazine for the non-resident to find his new honey-hole. One of the guys is going to check out a couple of the waterfowl spots when he goes out to pick up his HumVee at Rydels. He couldn't believe they got the darn things in stock and he had a choice of 3 colors. You guys don't know how lucky you are to live in that great state of yours.

Several of the guys are going to be bringing their kids along because the license is so reasonable for them as well. Looks like we won't make it to Nebraska this year.

Good luck trying to shut us out, but I think you will find the real majority of the people in your state want us there.

Time to get back to skiing.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Northwind:

I think you meant "ice" skiing. Everybody knows that Vermont is one of the worst places to ski, so have fun out on the ice hill :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Your'e welcome to come out and hunt Northwind.We aren't trying to shut you out.Bring your kids.They will be able to buy a license for the same amount of money it costs me if the are under 16.Can't beat that deal.AND res. sportsmen are supporting that bill.I've talked to both my Reps and Senator asking them to vote for that bill.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

> That's a good one on this site, defend someone from a personal attack. I don't recall anyone suggesting to give Mr. Scheel's a call to defend himself.


Thats a good idea - I like Scheels - But may not spend much there if he does not support Freelance hunting.



> it is interesting you want to split the guides into good guides and bad guides. Or is it just that if they mainly guide fishing they are alright. Do you ever wonder why you are so divided?


 If you have ever went back & read things here from the past - I was a guide for awhile - had a good friend that was a guide for nearly 20 years.

But the point was "if they compete with other hunters & / or only post their own land & not lease way more land than they need - especially for SOB's & Phesants - that mush land it takes for those two species *Is Rediculous*

But your right in General there are no Good Guides

Your attitude that money should buy privledge in all things - will not sit well in ND

Posts like yours only help our side - as residents of ND see your true colors


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Ken - I'm not sure of that but taking Eddies show for a few days & sitting at the Winter show & answering questions - sure seems she is feeling good.

I did not vote for her last time - But I sure would next time. - Having a heart & a mind, would be a big improvement over what we have now.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Fetch, who is at the Winter Show, Hedi, or Ed?


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

(Opps this belongs on another thread  ) I thought Hedi was broadcsting Live from the Winter show when she did Ed's show while he was on his way to Cuba - ???


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

Heidi was broadcasting from the KFYR Ag show or something out of Bismarck. ND winter show was this weekend through the next Fetch. Tom


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Ron, Noce letter in th forum this am!!!!! Great job!


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Slightly off the subject at hand, but Ken started this tangent.

The "Nonresident hunts for resident rates if under 16 rule" is already in effect in ND for states that offer reciprocity (ie. Minnesota). The new bill will expand the law to cover all NR youth regardless if their home state does the same. Not sure where Vermont fits into that picture.

The under 16 crowd can also hunt the youth waterfowl days if they have a ND guardian with them.

Nice idea though I doubt anyone under 16 will hunt in ND unless their parent(s) are along.


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Buy it for his support of your cause, but

everytime I am back in ND I pick up a copy and am almost always very disappointed. Many more adds than articles. Articles seem hastely written for deadlines not content. Never seems to offer anything new.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Too bad Minnesota doesn't reciprocate on all the youth hunting activities for NRs. I was turned down in MN to have my sons hunt the youth season as NRs when they were younger. The DNR and a local warden told me the season was only open to resident youth. Good thing the resident sportsmen of ND stand behind NR youth hunting activities. Aren't we the ones trying to shut out all the NR hunters? Or could it be others are trying to shut us out?


----------



## prairie hunter (Mar 13, 2002)

Field Hunter:

Either the rules have changed, you got bad advise, or MN fails to inform people on the rules.

I have searched the MN Hunting Regs and the supplemental waterfowl regs.

*Nothing *is said at all about NR youth not allowed to hunt. The only rule is NR must be under 16 and have a "resident" license. Ages 13 - 15 must also have hunter safety training permit. *Adult need not have any license at all. *

North Dakota rules are as follows :

Nonresident youth hunting licenses. A nonresident under age sixteen need only purchase a North Dakota resident fishing, hunting and furbearer certificate and a North Dakota resident general game and habitat license to hunt small game and waterfowl except swans and wild turkeys; provided, that the nonresident's state, or province or territory of Canada, of residence provides a reciprocal licensing agreement for North Dakota residents who are also under age sixteen (currently states of CO, CT, KY, MI, MN, MO, MS, TN, and TX). To be eligible, a nonresident youth may not have turned sixteen before September first of the year for which the license is issued and must possess a certificate of completion for a certified hunter education course. *The nonresident youth may only hunt under the supervision of an adult family member or legal guardian who is licensed to hunt small game or waterfowl in this state and is subject to the same regulations as that youth's adult family member or legal guardian.*
The NR adult must use 7 of his 14 days to simply be a properly licensed adult with the youth or find a friend / relative to serve as a hunting trip guardian. An expensive proposition to many NR adults.

My children will have the luxury of hunting with their cousins and uncle when they are old enough. Can hardly wait - unless of course ND becomes dry as a bone.

I have found that often - game wardens wrongly understand the more difficult rules and regs. I have also had Fed and state wardens inaccurately determine the species of eclipse plummage waterfowl. They are certainly human and do make mistakes.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

PH, 
I think you misunderstood me. They were told they couldn't participate in the youth hunting weekend in MN. I called three years in a row and was given the same info. Of course the warden in our area gave my son, 14 at the time, a lecture on how he wasn't able to keep his own limit of fish on a family NR license. I later brought the book out on the lake to help him understand the rules he was enforcing. MN gets the NR money now that my boys are over 15 years old. My wife and I are at 42.00 and each son has to have his own license at approx 35.00 each. Then two portable fish house licenses at just under 40.00 each. Sorry off the subject.

How's the pheasant population look in the hunting areas you frequent. I think there will be many, many if the weather holds this spring.


----------

